# Know Your Temps : TinyMonkeyT



## TrolleyDave (Jun 28, 2010)

KYT Info said:
			
		

> *Know Your Temps Info*
> 
> *For those of you that are new to the game, here are the rules:*
> 
> ...





Spoiler



[titlerevious sessions!]
Edgedancer
benbop1992
Guild McCommunist
dudeonline
Arctic
ifish
Urza
mezut360
A Gay Little Cat Boy
Rockstar
mrfatso
SoulSnatcher
Hop2089
Orc
basher11
Sonicslasher
Vidboy10





Spoiler: Upcoming sessions!




Gordinio
Antoligy
BoxShot
dinofan01
Maz7006
Ireland 1
Spikey
lolzed
Prowler485
Toni Plutonij
Domination
Gore
pitman
LeLouchVII
JackDeeEss
luke_c
ProtoKun7
emigre
DieForIt
Overlord Nadrian
Slyakin
TDWP FTW
jurassicplayer
Infinite Zero
azure0wind
iPikachu
Cyan
Vulpes Abnocto
beegee7730
shaffaaf27
bnwchbammer
Law
Scott-105
danny600kill
distorted.frequency
geoflcl
Nottulys
Demonbart
damysteryman
naglaro00
Langin
Crazzy1
pichon64
xMekux
Sora1234
TrolleyDave
Minox_IX



In the spotlight this session is : *tinymonkeyt
*


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 28, 2010)

tinyTV 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tell me few favorites about GBAtemp (stuff that first come to mind about GBAtemp)
What would be reason enough to leave the temp?
Who would you miss the most? (you can name few members)
Anything that particularly upsets you here?
You NEED to change one thing here....what would it be?
If we had the chance to meet in real life, would you rather avoid it or would you meet me?


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 28, 2010)

Making anymore parodies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ?
Do u know me ?
What u think about me? 
What moar questions? 

That all I can come up with :/


----------



## iFish (Jun 28, 2010)

Hai tiny!!

Is irc serious business?
if not. why did i get banned?
Did i annoy you when i first joined?
Have i started to grow on you?
You like being a tv temper?
You find costello can be minda mean at times?
When will you be more active on twitter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Do you feel good being the most well known girl temper?
May ifish ask more questions at a later time?


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Jun 28, 2010)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> tinyTV
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Minox (Jun 28, 2010)

Which do you prefer - Gentlemen or mentlegen? Spies or pyros?
Favorite animal?
Weirdest thing you've done in public?
Cuddled to death by a million kittens, beaten to death with cucumbers by drugged mail-squirrels or drowned in a sea of milk?
Am I going to ask more questions?
Yes
Why did I just answer my own question?
Cake or pie?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 28, 2010)

How's life treating your good self?
What's next for you after high school?
How's the dancing coming?
You gonna throw some pops and locks into your reviews?
What are some of your favourite memories on the temp?
If there was one person you could punch square in the face without getting any flak, who would it be?
If you could live in any country in the world, which would it be?
Have you ever partied like it's 1999?
Bands/singers you're listening to alot of at the moment?
Best film(s) you've seen recently?
Worst film(s) you've seen recently?
Read any good books lately?
What games have impressed you recently?
What do you think about the 3DS?


----------



## Justin121994 (Jun 28, 2010)

Are you single? haha don't have to answer if you don't wanna


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jun 28, 2010)

Why are you so cute? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Do you like strawberries?
Have a tattoo? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Vodka or beer? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Desktop or laptop?
Sony or Nintendo?
Having fun being a tv temper?


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Jun 28, 2010)

Minox_IX said:
			
		

> Which do you prefer - Gentlemen or mentlegen? Spies or pyros? *Haha mentlegen because of you! And spies also because of you! They are much more sneaky and ninja-like than pyros.*
> Favorite animal? *Do you really need to ask that?? Monkeys :3 *
> Weirdest thing you've done in public? *Um. Good question. I'm sure I've done pretty weird things like fart and burp but I've probably done worse but I'm just not remembering right now.. I've walked around like a model (exaggerated. stood in the middle of the road in a pose) just for fun and to see people's reactions..*
> Cuddled to death by a million kittens, beaten to death with cucumbers by drugged mail-squirrels or drowned in a sea of milk? *LOL. Um, cuddled to death sounds the least painful and I'm not a big fan of milk or mail-squirrels..*
> ...


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Jun 28, 2010)

Do you get tired of all these GBATEMP boys hitting on you?

Do you like Taiko no Tatsujin?

What is your favourite candy flavour?

Have you ever taken apart a console?

What is your favourite game franchise?

Who is your favourite character in Zelda (if you have played it)?

Which country would you most like to live in?

How many DS flashcards do you own (and which ones)?

How many modded consoles do you own (and which ones)?

If you could be a member of any '80s band, which one would it be?


----------



## BoxShot (Jun 28, 2010)

Hallo. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Is tiny a tiny monkey?
What is the t for?
Tea or coffee?
Favorite drink?
Favorite food?
Languages you can speak?
ifish, liefish or truefish 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Favorite emoticon?
Last game you played?


----------



## mameks (Jun 28, 2010)

cats or dogs?

music or books?

gaming or watching films?






 ?


----------



## IchigoK2031 (Jun 28, 2010)

What is your nationality?

Do you listen to music in other languages besides English?

Favorite 5 games on any console in the last year?

Favorite animes/mangas?


----------



## naglaro00 (Jun 28, 2010)

Cat or dog?
Hamster or Guinea Pig?
Sony, M$ or Ninty?
IIRC that's a hamster in your avi, right?
Is it from Hamtaro?
is that a skirt its wearing o.o


----------



## Domination (Jun 28, 2010)

The internet has no gals... RIGHT?
Am I considered to be sexually harassing you?
Am I the only to sexually harass you? Please say yes.
Do you like the kitchen?
Do you like the kitchen sexist jokes?
If you could be a male, would you be one?
If you do, which male do you want to be?
Do you realise all my questions are related to gender in one way or another?
Should I ask more normal questions?
Do you listen to METAL? \m/

You don't know anything about me besides the fact that I'm a spammer, right?


----------



## lolzed (Jun 28, 2010)

Watch out for Boxes,they can bite 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




True or false: Bieber is German for basketball
You rock?
I rock.





  or  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Pizza?
Filipino(food)?
What you gonna do after this? 
Has soulanger hit on you?
Who has hit on you?

...


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 28, 2010)

Derp?
Thoughts on me?
Ice cream and an Oreo cookie?
Nomnomnom?
Like furries?
Like my avatar?
Can you sing?
You vs. Overlord Nadrian:
Overlord Nadrian vs. Overlord Nadrian:
What is this I don't even
EoF or Off-Topic?


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 28, 2010)

Why can't I find you on Facebook anymore? (Your real profile, that is, not your temp one! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Best thing that ever happened to you?
Worst thing that ever happened to you?
What's your name stand for? (I'm guessing the t stands for the first letter of your name, but what's the tinymonkey part?)
Thoughts on the newly released DSTWO? And how you begged me to give it to you? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Favourite game of all time?
Best laugh you've had recently?
What do you study at school?
Which job are you aiming for?
How did you find out about the scene?
What's up?
Thoughts on yourself?
Thoughts on mthr?
Thoughts on me?
Thoughts on my questions?
Why does the last part of my questions always get cut off when I post them?


----------



## NeSchn (Jun 28, 2010)

Cereal or Oatmeal?


----------



## haflore (Jun 28, 2010)

How have you been lately?
Mario or Sonic?
Thoughts on me?
Puzzle Quest: CotW, Puzzle Quest 2, or Galactrix?
Contra or Metal Slug?
Kira(Death Note) or Zero(Code Geass)?
Pie or Cake?
TrolleyDave or Gaydrian?
Favourite Video Game at the moment?
What is your favourite TV show at the moment?
Is my set of standard questions too repetitive?


----------



## iFish (Jun 28, 2010)

Do i love you?
Do i love every temper?
Throungs on Guild?
orcorcorc?
Ever guilt a pc?
Favorite system *not nds*
is the cake a lie?
you excited for portal 2?


----------



## Berthenk (Jun 28, 2010)

1. Durr?
2. Hurr?
3. A-hurr-durr-derp?
9000. Why do I have the feeling you've done a KYT before...?
6. Noticed I skipped 4 up to 8999?
7. Do you lie if you're lying that you lie?
9. Did you find 7 a strange or weird question?
10. Opinion on me?
1337. Why?
1338. Why not?
-9000. Yes?
-1337. No?


----------



## emigre (Jun 28, 2010)

You're locked in a room with Roman Polanski and he has drink and drugs. What are you going to do?

Who should be the new Labour Leader?

What's your favourite disney death?

Cocaine+High class hookers= Good times?

What the hell is that beeping noise I can hear?

Where have all the good songs gone?

What's your favourite album?

Was Jesus a raptor?

What's the worst game you've ever played?

Is there ever too much pron?

Are you lonesome tonight?


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jun 28, 2010)

Thoughts on me?
Do who know who I am?
Is the cake a lie?
Have you made the correct party escort submission position decision?
Can I haz moar?
Is the answer to the question below yes?
Is the answer to the above question no?
Why so serious?
Derp?
Has anyone really been far even as decided to use even go want to do look more like?
What happens when an unstoppable force hits an immovable object?

Is the answer to this question:
A)None of the below
B)All of the above?

Who's Overlord Nadrian?
Do you notice I tend to ask these questions a lot?

Will you break break my break break my cart? :/
Happy to be a TV Temper?
Will you forgive me for not having a chance to post in here earlier?


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Jun 28, 2010)

Schizoanalysis said:
			
		

> Do you get tired of all these GBATEMP boys hitting on you? *Lol. They don't hit on me! I get teased a lot, yes, but it's all in good fun right?*
> 
> Do you like Taiko no Tatsujin? *Errr..not sure what that is. Is that the Japanese drum game? If so, then yes.*
> 
> ...


----------



## Berthenk (Jun 28, 2010)

100. I guess you don't mind if I ask moare questions? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



200. Why didn't you answer all questions in one go?
300. Why is the cake an lie?
400. What do you like most about cakes?
5..0 What do you like the least about cakes?
700. What do you like most about pies?
800. What do you like the least about pies?
Can you spodt the wrong things in this post?


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 28, 2010)

Favorite Game,food,anime?

What your thoughts on Natal?

What your thoughts on Move(wii rip-off 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )?

Natal or Move?

Did you know I was going to ask more questions?


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Jun 28, 2010)

Domination said:
			
		

> The internet has no gals... RIGHT? *Suree. In the internet all girls are men and all kids are undercover FBI agents right?*
> Am I considered to be sexually harassing you? *Mmm not really haha. Not my definition of sexual harassment anyway..*
> Am I the only to sexually harass you? Please say yes. *Actually, no. ;P*
> Do you like the kitchen? *It's a cool place. People make food there. I eat the food. So yes, I do like the kitchen.*
> ...


----------



## playallday (Jun 28, 2010)

What made you chose the name?  Too bad you aren't a guy or we could make tons of jokes about the "tiny" part. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



What the hell is TV Tempers?  I think I missed something.
Do you know who the heck I am?
Are you happy I'm banned from IRC again? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



What are you going to do for college?
Your sig is a trap...  You know guys will click on anything that has "boobs" in it... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I can fix the single part. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Na, I only date white chicks, sorry.
Am I getting annoying?
You just lied. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Well, that's all I can think of for now.


----------



## Cyan (Jun 28, 2010)

1. Hi !
2. Are you still practicing your dance ? (hip hop, right ?)
3. Like always, I don't have many things to talk about
4. I may come to IRC to chat a little someday, but I'm not talkative (not confident with my english). Will it bother you ?
5. See you


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Jun 28, 2010)

haflore said:
			
		

> How have you been lately? *Very relaxed, thank you very much for asking!*
> Mario or Sonic? *Mario! Sonic is too fast for me to handle..*
> Thoughts on me? *You're a pretty helpful guy! And nice.*
> Puzzle Quest: CotW, Puzzle Quest 2, or Galactrix? *I've actually not played any of those
> ...


----------



## Michishige (Jun 28, 2010)

If you had to choose ONE book that would be the ONLY book you could read for the rest of your life, what book would you choose?


----------



## mameks (Jun 28, 2010)

more questions, sorry  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



you play DS a lot, i assume you've played The World Ends With You?
if ^=yes, what did you think of it?
what was your fave song?
what was your fave pin?
if^^^^=no, WHY???


----------



## iFish (Jun 28, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Mario or Sonic? Mario! Sonic is too fast for me to handle..


 in bed? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Did my typos bug you?
Sowwy :<
How often do you game?
Ever had a boy/girl friends?
Volpes or Mthr? *Volpes was not a typo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Are my questions getting annoying?
Pancakes or Waffles? 
Would you come to a temper meetup in Canada?
WHY??
Did you know the cake is not a lie? it's Gluten-Free!
Can we make a co-op review?
With video:?
:yaywii" or


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jun 28, 2010)

Nugget?
Monkey?
Human Being?
What are your thoughts on yawns?
Do you know me from before? If not, now you know me!
Have you played The Conduit?
Do you own a Wii?
Do guns scare you?
Would I scare you if I was armed with a SMAW pointed right at you?
Do you like poutine?
Mario or Solid Snake?
Canada or Canada!?


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 28, 2010)

Thanks tiny for answers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyways, few more..

Ever been drunk?
You not being in relationship, ever.....your "choice" or it simply hasn't happened yet?
You say you're pretty awkward in real life, in what way?
Would you consider yourself to be a cool person in real life (I mean, you are cool online, very easy to talk to, and overall, I'd say you're a really pleasant person to have around) are you the "same" person in real life as well?

Sorry for somewhat "hard" questions, you can choose not to answer if you don't feel comfortable!


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Jun 29, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> Thoughts on me? *HI THERE. I'M GETTING SO TIRED OF THESE QUESTIONS.*
> Do who know who I am? *Yes, you are ProtoKun7.*
> Is the cake a lie? *I hope not. I would like some cake.*
> Have you made the correct party escort submission position decision? *Lolwut.*
> ...


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Jun 29, 2010)

I've seen multiple same questions so if you could slightly scan over the questions I've already answered, that would be so much more easier on me! No more Is the cake a lie question either -.-


----------



## Danny600kill (Jun 29, 2010)

Is the cake the truth?
You seen me around?
Thoughts on me?
Why did JPH hit on you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Can I hit on you ?
What made you decide to make ''Break your cart''?


----------



## BoxShot (Jun 29, 2010)

Does this box scare you?
Penguins?
Boxes?
Fishes?
Gun vs blade?
Why can't I think of many other questions?






?


----------



## EpicJungle (Jun 29, 2010)

Hai Tiny!

Are you tiny?
Are you a tiny monkey?
Do you have a tiny monkey?
Do you know who i am?
Wii, PS3, 360: Order them from best to not... best..?
Am I crazy?
AFSDJIKHLJKDFSAH?
Thought on your face?
Are you bored?
Can you fly?





Buh bye?


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Jun 29, 2010)

Cyan said:
			
		

> 1. Hi ! *Hello Cyan!*
> 2. Are you still practicing your dance ? (hip hop, right ?) *Breakdance. And yes, I am still practicing! Trying at least..*
> 3. Like always, I don't have many things to talk about *Haha, that's okay! I never have anything to talk about..*
> 4. I may come to IRC to chat a little someday, but I'm not talkative (not confident with my english). Will it bother you ? *Of course not! And we could always use a few more sane voices in irc. Don't be shy :3*
> ...


----------



## Orc (Jun 29, 2010)

Hey soul sister~ I don't want to miss a thing you do~...

The first thing tinyt would want to experience in college is _____________.
On the other hand, tinyt wouldn't want to _____________ in college.
Also, tinyt is looking forward to hopefully meet _____________.

Contrary to popular belief, tinyt is not a/an _____________.
Though, only a few Tempers know that tinyt is a/an _____________.
Some day, tinyt would like to be a/an _____________.

tinyt wouldn't want to get caught _____________ in GBAtemp.
However, tinyt likes _____________ in GBAtemp.
According to tinyt, GBAtemp is _____________.

tinyt loves Orc.


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Jun 29, 2010)

SoulSnatcher said:
			
		

> Nugget? *Gold Nuggets and Chicken Nuggets*
> Monkey? *MONKAYYYS FTW*
> Human Being? *Are stupid.*
> What are your thoughts on yawns? *They are contagious and annoying when I don't want to yawn.*
> ...


----------



## iFish (Jun 29, 2010)

Moar questions!!!
orcorcorc?
Minox is a spy. but also a traitor. does that mean he is good or bad?
Plan to ever go on tempcast?
i 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 tempcast
Spikey or VVoltz?
Why can't women drive?
Because they have no rights 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 cqutididthere? like rights as you cannot turn right 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 or 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ?
NOW AM I BUGGING YOU!?!?
Nachos or Tacos?
Rocket launcher or grenade?

oh.. i forgot


HAI!!

I LOVE YOU TINYT!!!


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 29, 2010)

Final question: when you say





			
				tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> Toni Plutonij said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


is it only the questions you like hard or something else, too?


----------



## Goli (Jun 29, 2010)

Hum, I always lurk in the KYT threads but I usually don't post, but I felt compelled to do it in this case.

Do you love hamsters?
Hamtaro?
Thoughts on me?
Do you think the previous question is annoying since everyone asks it on every KYT?
Do you think I'm annoying now?
Do you have any pets?
Why haven't you hacked your Wii?
Have you read The Love of the Last Tycoon?


----------



## NeSchn (Jun 29, 2010)

Coffee or Ice Cream?


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Jun 29, 2010)

Crazzy1 said:
			
		

> Hai Tiny! *Hello thar!*
> 
> Are you tiny? *Pretty tiny for my age I guess.*
> Are you a tiny monkey? *YEP.*
> ...


----------



## geoflcl (Jun 29, 2010)

How's it goin', Tinymonkey?

How's the weather down there?

Is keeping up with all the questions in this topic a burden?

Did ya see Toy Story 3 yet?

If so... Didja like it? Why or why not?

If not... Do you plan to? Why or why not?

Sorry about the interrogation-esque questions.


----------



## Sonicslasher (Jun 29, 2010)

Enjoy being part of the video crew?

What's going to be your major in college?

Are you fluent in other languages besides English?

Taking any big trips before you go off to college? 

Have you seen this video yet? If not, you should most definitely watch it.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jun 29, 2010)

Do you have a horrible headache? I do!
I like Pokemon!
Have you heard of Counter Squirt?
Alfred Hitchcock?
Have you heard about the commotion at the Toronto G20 summit protests?
IGN or Kotaku?
DS or PSP?
Vegetables?
What do you think about the Zune (music player)?
I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 you!
I'm fighting gravity. Are you?
What do you think about this?


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 29, 2010)

Tiny! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gaah, there's so many questions, it's hard not to think of anything that hasn't already been said. T^T

Oh well.

If you can create a new word, what would it be, and what does it mean?
If you can live in a game world, which one would it be?
What game influenced you the most in your perspective of the world in general?
Favourite subject?
Plans for the summer?
Eating habits?
Robots versus werewolves, who'd totally win?
Favourite book? (Recs plox. :>)
If life was a musical, what would your role be in it?
What's your shoe size?
What's the length of your ear?
Do I sound like a stalker? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (Because these are just totally random questions. xP)


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jun 29, 2010)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> Volpes or Mthr? *Volpes was not a typo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Volpes is a bastardized version of my name. 


You picked mthr over me!?!
.......
Okay, fair enough. I'd pick mthr over me, too.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So are you going to make GBAtemp famous with your songs and videos? 
Did orc really base his t-shirt girl on you? 
Judging from the way you speak about refraining from relationships in high school because they wouldn't last, one would infer that you're the sort of person who believes in true love, and are not willing to settle for anything less. Is this accurate? 
Why monkeys? What is your fascination with them? 
Your favorite sort of transportation? 
Do you have a personal hero/heroine? (famous or otherwise)
Why is it so difficult to come up with interesting questions?


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Jun 29, 2010)

ifish said:
			
		

> Moar questions!!! *Hit me with your best shot*
> orcorcorc? *ORCYPORCY*
> Minox is a spy. but also a traitor. does that mean he is good or bad? *He is good because he is a mentlegen!*
> Plan to ever go on tempcast? *I don't know. I could, but I don't know if I'd contribute to the discussion enough.*
> ...


----------



## iFish (Jun 29, 2010)

Moar?

Why so serious?
Would you ever do drugs?
If i would buy you the PS3 or 360. which would  you chose?
You like pizza from CPK i see? ever try the one with pineapple, bacon and um... i forgot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Am i liefish, truefish, eyefish, diefish, hifish or AZ!!
Do you agree soul makes people smile?
You like MENUdo?
You know. i am never gonna stop. ima keep pm'ing you questions 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Nah, i'm kidding.
Coffee krisp or krispy coffee?

Since you hate typos i fixed then


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Jun 29, 2010)

NeSchn said:
			
		

> Coffee or Ice Cream? *I SCREAM. YOU SCREAM. WE ALL SCREAM FOR ICECREAM. SO YUMMYS. Coffee ice cream is delish though.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## anaxs (Jun 29, 2010)

do you like answering all these questions?


----------



## zuron7 (Jun 29, 2010)

Don't you think that ifish is a loverboy?
How tiny are you?
Did you evolve from a monkey?

Also, your answers are too serious.


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Jun 29, 2010)

distorted.frequency said:
			
		

> Tiny!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 29, 2010)

do you like wasabi?


----------



## iFish (Jun 29, 2010)

HAI!!

CAN I HAZ MORE??!?!?
Are you 1337 hax0r?
i am 1337 ifish
Pokemon or digimon?
I am not gonna fix my typos this time!! D;<
You have direct tv?
will this get  as many pages as mine got? 
i had like 14 i think :/
Do you like the EOS on SuperCard DSONE?
Which out of all your flash carts is your favorite?
Why have an EDGE and Cyclo?
The EDGE is a Cyclo clone :/
Why do you lie? you has boobs! :3
AM I ANNOYING YOU NOW!?!?
Whats your warn level?

i think i may be done for now

Love you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




~ifish


----------



## Escape (Jun 29, 2010)

Hi?
Hoi?
Hey?
Hello?
Yellow? 

Do you like women? 
Would you make out with one?
Would you sleep with one?
Two?
Three? 
Do you like  wrestling with women? 
In mud? 
With a swimsuit? 
Bikini?
The sig is a lie? I don't see boobs.


Lol, it's fun questioning people


----------



## iFish (Jun 29, 2010)

Escape said:
			
		

> A few questions for ifish:
> Are you a guy? *yes*
> Are you a gal? *I can be
> 
> ...



THIS IS NOT MY KYT!! its Mr.T's!!


----------



## playallday (Jun 29, 2010)

Would you lick JPH for $100?
Don't you think bass guitar rocks? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Are you a PC gamer at all?
Costello or p1ngong?
Vulpes Abnocto or TrolleyDave?
Mom or dad?
Have you ever got so drunk you don't know what happened?
Favorite soccer player?
Lappy or Banger?
Is there any truth to this leaked video of you I've been hearing a lot about in IRC?
I still think your a trap. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I can't seem to find anything about TV Tempers, mind just linking me to it?
Call Of Duty 4 or Battlefield: Bad Company 2?
Windows or Linux?
Why do you pretend to be so nice to everyone?  Just slap them all!  Grow up, be a bitch! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Thoughts on the Model Tempers mag?
Have you been to Canada?
What do you think of my new avatar?
Is the wall a spy?


----------



## [M]artin (Jun 29, 2010)

A couple of questions for TinyT:

1.) Hi?

2.) Bye?



Spoiler



3.) Squee?


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jun 29, 2010)

I would ask more questions but none in particular come to mind right now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




; why is this?


----------



## epicCreations.or (Jun 30, 2010)

TinyT is most definitely drowning in questions. To prevent any further drowning in useless questions, I propose one serious question per post. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My serious question: _Have you ever experienced a tragic event in your own personal life?_ 

Srs bsns, 
_epic_


----------



## Kyusuke (Jun 30, 2010)

Huh...

How's the breakdancing?
How's your many questions which you must answer?
You owe me for Diablo II, in what way will I be repaid?
You also owe me and the crew for the laptop which you'll make your dad get eventually, in what way will we be repaid?
You owe Ash for L4D2 which he paid out of love, will you backstab that love?
How do you feel? Missing out on that deal on Team Fortress 2? Could have saved $3 there.
Will you eventually get a session going to finish off a certain Act while beating off things along with your bitch and/or manslave?
In what way will you respond to these gentle people whom many may have not heard of me when they ask, "Who is this stalker? Tinymonkeyt shouldn't answer this strange man's questions"?
Now that some "person" is banned off that "place", you think it's safe to have Osaka return to the "place"?

THERE, I DID YOUR BIDDING IN PARTICIPATING IN THIS KYT OF YOURS, YOU HAPPY?
How will I be owed for this and how will I explain to Orc why I never participated in his but participated in yours?


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jun 30, 2010)

Do you wanna go to outer space?

Do you want to see Penelope from Hamtaro go to space?

Would you like to see any hamster go to space?

Have _you_... ever licked a lamppost in Winter?

Are you enjoying these questions? XD

Can you... see dead people? O_O


----------



## Escape (Jun 30, 2010)

ifish said:
			
		

> THIS IS NOT MY KYT!! its Mr.T's!!



Haha, sorry, I guess I got carried away


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Jun 30, 2010)

Hrm, let me just finish up these last batch of questions so Trolley can close this mofo uppp! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







			
				zuron7 said:
			
		

> Don't you think that ifish is a loverboy? *No, but he may be a loverfish.*
> How tiny are you? *5' exactly*
> Did you evolve from a monkey? *No, I don't believe that I came from a monkey. *
> 
> ...


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Jun 30, 2010)

Arctic said:
			
		

> Would you lick JPH for $100? *Um. Depends on where. And how. And for how long. If I just have to like.. lick his hand for one second, maybe. Under any other disgusting circumstances though.. probably not.*
> Don't you think bass guitar rocks?
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Jun 30, 2010)

Kyusuke said:
			
		

> Huh...
> 
> How's the breakdancing? *I need to practice!*
> How's your many questions which you must answer? *Tiring but still fun!*
> ...


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Jun 30, 2010)

Thanks for participating in my KYT guys! I had a lot of fun and I hope you guys learned a bit about me through your questions!


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jun 30, 2010)

For the record, my mind is normal, I just couldn't think of anything much because I just didn't have much to say...


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 30, 2010)

Sorry folks but this session's over now!  Glad you enjoyed yourself TinyT, thanks for taking part! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Next up : http://gbatemp.net/t238188-know-your-temps-gordinio


----------

